# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.76.0

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.76.0  
Added via JTAG connection:
- support Samsung GT-i8190N (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung SGH-T589 (**OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung SGH-T599 (**OneClickRepair) 
Added via EMMC TOOL:
- support Samsung GT-i8160 (READ/Write Main Area) - first in the world*

----------


## gazyoo

شكرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا

----------

